# Welding a plastic chute



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I have welded [melted] plastic chute like martial before with some success, but nothing as important as a SB plastic chute. I would rather buy a new one, but they are hard to find, and expensive. I use a big electric soldering iron, and strips from black plastic flower pots as filler [everything cleaned up of course]. Does anyone have any better ideas?
Sid


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

This guy has some videos on welding plastic parts.
















I say whatever you do make sure to reinforce it somehow. I remember someone on here mentioning they bent some sheet metal around their chute after it kept cracking and used that to hold it together.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd be careful about what material you use as a filler. Don't just match the color  If it's a different type of plastic, I'd expect it wouldn't work very well. 

One option would be to sacrifice some small area of the existing chute, and cut off a little piece to use for filler. 

Do you have a picture of the break you're trying to fix? 

One thing to consider is that cracks will always want to continue growing. They end in a stress concentration, which makes the crack keep spreading. A common practice is to drill a small hole right at the end of the crack, at both ends. The radius of the hole will spread out the stress, and often stop the crack from growing. If it were me, and you have a crack like this, I'd drill small holes at each before before trying the repair.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah I used to do that on crafted engine blocks in order to save them.
Sid


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I had a crack in my toro plastic piece that is above the impeller and the chute attached to. Drilled holes at each end of the crack to prevent the crack from spreading and coated with JB Weld. This piece really takes a beating from ice chunks and such as they leave the impeller. This fix didn't last and crack got worse. 

So I made a paper pattern to cover the crack and extend out on the good plastic area. I then transferred the pattern onto a piece of sheet metal. Metal was from Lowes, a piece of duct pipe. after cutting the sheet metal piece out I then pop riveted it with several rivits onto the plastic and has held up great


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Plastic repairs*

There are kits out for repairing plastic auto bumpers along with hard interior parts. Might work but haven't tried it.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a friend who's Craftsman plastic chute failed. I gave hum an extra steel Gilson chute that he transplanted onto his base it's going strong. Anything with the right base diameter may be a transplant candidate.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for some very good replies. When I start this job in a few weeks I will keep you guys posted.
Sid


----------

